# Liquid Soap very little lather or bubbles



## TMar (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I've made 2 recipes and am not getting very much lather or bubbles from them. Both Liquid Soap. 

Coconut Oil 20%
Castor Oil 30%
Olive Oil 50%
Used Cream (heavy whipping) in place of 5 oz of h2o
KOH 3.33 Oz as per SBM
H 24
C 13
Cond 72
Bub 40
Cream 38
I 69
INS 133
This one is creamy and I can use it on my hair. Lots of lather then. When I use it on my skin, I do get clean, but no bubbles at all.

2nd Recipe is from Anne-Marie's book on Liquid Soap Making
Coco 70%
Castor 25%
Olive 10%
KOH 11 Ozs
H 53
C 44
Cond 39
Bub 66
Cream 32
I 37
INS 202 
This one is VERY sticky after washing with it. And again no bubbles. In her book its called "Coconut Lather Queen Soap"

I would be very grateful for comments about what I'm missing, done wrong or can improve on. Both cooked in my crockpot. Stick-blend to Vaseline/taffy, then cooked for 4 hours. Let sit over night and the next day very translucent.  Aside, I'm making Liquid Soap for my son and I, he really likes body wash.  Thanks much. Tony


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2012)

With a liquid soap I would recommend you increase your coconut oil content.  I love the idea of having cream in a liquid soap.... hmmmm


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 15, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> With a liquid soap I would recommend you increase your coconut oil content.  I love the idea of having cream in a liquid soap.... hmmmm



I agree increase the coconut oil 
I know to someone who is use to CP soaps that seems like it might make to harsh a soap thou in a LS it makes a very moisturizing soap


----------



## TMar (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks very much Lindy and  DragonQueenHHP.
Will use my recipe with 50% Coconut oil.
Appreciate the response from both of you very much.
Thanks, Tony


----------

